# دورة نظام إنذار الحريق والإشارات ( المعيار nfpa 72 )



## صابرينا ثامر (4 يونيو 2015)

يسر معهد الثقة الفائزة للتدريب بجدة أن يعلن عن استكمال البرنامج التدريبي
​ للجمعية الامريكية للحماية من الحرائق [FONT=verdana, geneva]*NFPA*​ 

كالتالي : ​ 
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] 
*1- **دورة نظام إنذار الحريق والإشارات ( المعيار NFPA 72 )*​*بتاريخ 7 / 6 / 2015م . 

​*​

*اعتماد الدورات : 
*1- من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني.
2- من المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني. 
3- من الجمعية الوطنية الامريكية للحماية من الحرائق NFPA .
4. من الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين بمقدار 10 نقاط. 


*مقدمة عامة : * 
تطبيقا للائحة شروط ومتطلبات المكاتب الهندسية الاستشارية والفنية والمقاولين العاملين في مجال أنظمة السلامة والحماية من الحرائق والصادرة من مجلس الدفاع المدني وبناء على التنسيق مع الجمعية الوطنية للحماية من الحرائق NFPA بتعيين معهد الثقة الفائزة للتدريب كشريك والممثل الاستراتيجي مع NFPAفي المملكة العربية السعودية ، عليه فقد تم اعتماد هذه الدورات من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني والمديرية العامة للدفاع المدني والهيئة السعودية للمهندسين. 

* الفئة المستهدفة :

*1. أخصائي أنظمة الاطفاء ، أخصائيين السلامة ، أخصائي أنظمة الانذار العاملين في مكاتب استشارات السلامة الفنية والمقاولين. 
 2. المهندسين ( مدني ، معماري ، ميكانيكا، الكترونيات ، كهربائي ، الكتروميكانيك) في الشركات و المكاتب الهندسية 
الاستشارية المعنية بمجال استشارات نظم السلامة الهندسية والعاملة في مجال أنظمة السلامة والحماية من 
الحرائق.
3. المتخصصين ، الفنيين المعنيين بتركيب وصيانة أنظمة وأجهزة ومعدات الاطفاء والانذار من الحريق، تعبئة وصيانة 
طفايات الحريق ، تركيب وصيانة المصاعد ، المشرفين في المؤسسات والشركات في مجال مقاولات الوقاية 
والحماية من الحرائق وجميع من لهم علاقة بأعمال أنظمة السلامة والحماية من الحرائق في القطاعين الحكومي 
والخاص.



[/FONT]




















​


----------

